

Creator Of Lisp, John McCarthy, Dead At 84 - jaredsohn
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/24/creator-of-lisp-john-mccarthy-dead-at-84/

======
PedroCandeias
"this months of fallen giants"

Indeed.

------
jc4p
The source of the TechCrunch article is the current highest post on this
website.

~~~
devindotcom
The source has been updated. But yeah, it's a little redundant at this point,
not that dupes on hn are uncommon.

------
kibble
Preliminary reports indicate that McCarthy's final words were "Dennis Ritchie
still lives!"

So long, John.

What a depressing month. :(

